# Wenger annuncia:"Sanchez e Ozil via, anche a gennaio". Parte l'asta?



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Ottobre 2017)

*Wenger annuncia:"Sanchez e Ozil via, anche a gennaio". Parte l'asta?*

Come riporta Sportmediaset, Arsene Wenger ha annunciato il possibile addio a gennaio di Ozil e Sanchez. Entrambi i giocatori hanno deciso di non rinnovare il contratto che li lega ai gunners e quindi per non perderli a zero l'Arsenal proverà a piazzarli già nel mercato di gennaio.


----------



## DrHouse (12 Ottobre 2017)

magari arrivassero da noi.

Ozil come trequartista-ala al posto di Suso, Sanchez come ala (al posto di Calha) o falso nueve.

magari una grazia del genere


----------



## admin (12 Ottobre 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sportmediaset, Arsene Wenger ha annunciato il possibile addio a gennaio di Ozil e Sanchez. Entrambi i giocatori hanno deciso di non rinnovare il contratto che li lega ai gunners e quindi per non perderli a zero l'Arsenal proverà a piazzarli già nel mercato di gennaio.



Sanchez sì, magari. Ottimo giocatore.

Ozil lo lascerei perdere. E' uno che non sposta nulla.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (12 Ottobre 2017)

Ozil non sposta niente.........


----------



## Ruuddil23 (12 Ottobre 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sportmediaset, Arsene Wenger ha annunciato il possibile addio a gennaio di Ozil e Sanchez. Entrambi i giocatori hanno deciso di non rinnovare il contratto che li lega ai gunners e quindi per non perderli a zero l'Arsenal proverà a piazzarli già nel mercato di gennaio.



Sanchez ci servirebbe come il pane, Ozil no, visto il ruolo. L'unica possibilità che arrivi è che ce lo porti Conte a fine stagione.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Ottobre 2017)

e vabè inutile dire che nei sogni più bagnati entrambi sarebbero ORO


----------



## Black (12 Ottobre 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sportmediaset, Arsene Wenger ha annunciato il possibile addio a gennaio di Ozil e Sanchez. Entrambi i giocatori hanno deciso di non rinnovare il contratto che li lega ai gunners e quindi per non perderli a zero l'Arsenal proverà a piazzarli già nel mercato di gennaio.



50M dal Real per Suso e tridente Sanchez-Silva-Ozil e andiamo a vincere l'EL.... peccato che di stipendio ci costerebbero un botto


----------



## admin (12 Ottobre 2017)

Manchester2003!! ha scritto:


> Ozil non sposta niente.........



Cos'ha spostato nella realtà? Parlo di calcio giocato, è? Non di Football Manager.


----------



## hiei87 (12 Ottobre 2017)

Non possiamo permetterci nessuno dei due, per motivi economici e di appeal. 
La cosa buona, sarebbe l'indebolimento dell'Arsenal in ottica Europa League.


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Ottobre 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sportmediaset, Arsene Wenger ha annunciato il possibile addio a gennaio di Ozil e Sanchez. Entrambi i giocatori hanno deciso di non rinnovare il contratto che li lega ai gunners e quindi per non perderli a zero l'Arsenal proverà a piazzarli già nel mercato di gennaio.



Entrambi sono fuori portata per noi. Su Sanchez c'è il City, pronto a fargli ponti d'oro, su Ozil invece il discordo è più aperto, ma comunque a cifre enormi. Occhio alla Juve se dovesse andare in scadenza...
Chiaro che nel campionato italiano sarebbero due colossi.


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Ottobre 2017)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Non possiamo permetterci nessuno dei due, per motivi economici e di appeal.
> La cosa buona, sarebbe l'indebolimento dell'Arsenal in ottica Europa League.



Purtroppo è così. Ma sarebbero due giocatori perfetti su cui costruire una base. Sono due campioni


----------



## Albijol (12 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sanchez sì, magari. Ottimo giocatore.
> 
> Ozil lo lascerei perdere. E' uno che non sposta nulla.



Sì vabbè noi abbiamo Biglia il super mediocre bollito su Ozil non ci sputo affatto


----------



## PheelMD (12 Ottobre 2017)

Offriamo quello che serve per Sanchez e andiamo a prenderci quarto posto e Europa League.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Ottobre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> e vabè inutile dire che nei sogni più bagnati entrambi sarebbero ORO





Ma non arriveranno entrambi, Sanchez potrebbe andare anche al Barcellona se solo volesse.



Admin ha scritto:


> Cos'ha spostato nella realtà? Parlo di calcio giocato, è? Non di Football Manager.



Possiamo discutere che non renda magari per quanto guadagna, ma criticare uno che ha vinto un mondiale da protagonista, fa costantemente i suoi 8/10 gol a stagione, e fa 15/20 assist all' anno, direi che è quantomeno sorprendente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Cos'ha spostato nella realtà? Parlo di calcio giocato, è? Non di Football Manager.


Ha vinto un mondiale da titolare inamovibile; Sanchez cosa sposterebbe più del turco?


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Ottobre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> e vabè inutile dire che nei sogni più bagnati entrambi sarebbero ORO



Ma io direi anche solo Sanchez..onestamente Ozil, seppur fortissimo, ha 29 anni e gioca in un ruolo in chui abbiamo puntato su Calhanoglu..che senso avrebbe chiuderlo con Ozil ora?
Sanchez invece ci farebbe fare un salto notevole..in coppia con Silva o Kalinc sarebbe un upgrade non da poco..

Non stravedo per il cileno, ma un top è evidente che ci manca..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Ottobre 2017)

Comunque, Sanchez dovrebbe essere lo sforzo della società. Un attacco Suso-Silva-Sanchez, con ritorno al 4-3-3 chiaramente, sarebbe davvero devastante.


----------



## hiei87 (12 Ottobre 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo è così. Ma sarebbero due giocatori perfetti su cui costruire una base. Sono due campioni



Quello sicuramente. Non a caso sono ambiti da tutti i top club mondiali.


----------



## Chrissonero (12 Ottobre 2017)

Entrambe vogliono una top squadra che possa vincere la Champions e sopratutto vogliono almeno 15 mln netti per stagione... quindi noi siamo assolutamente fuori corsa.


----------



## admin (12 Ottobre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ha vinto un mondiale da titolare inamovibile; Sanchez cosa sposterebbe più del turco?



Parlo di club, lascia perdere le nazionali che contano relativamente. Nell'Arsenal è stato deludente. E' uno molto molto incostante. E poi va per 30.


----------



## Jino (12 Ottobre 2017)

Due ottimi ottimi giocatori, fra i due ci servirebbe sicuramente di più Sanchez, per la sua duttilità, per la sua capacità di saltare l'uomo, per la sua velocità, per la sua facilità in zona gol, per la sua grinta e determinazione.

Ozil è bravo, niente da dire, però è un giocatore che da un punto di vista tattico ci serve sicuramente meno, in questo momento credo sia giusto dare ancora fiducia a Chalanoglu come play alto.


----------



## Jino (12 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Parlo di club, lascia perdere le nazionali che contano relativamente. Nell'Arsenal è stato deludente. E' uno molto molto incostante. E poi va per 30.



All'Arsenal non ha deluso da un punto di vista numerico, parliamo di un giocatore che dati alla mano ha fatto in 166 presenze 32 gol e 57 assist, ottimi numeri per un centrocampista offensivo. Però sono d'accordo con te che ha un attimino deluso da un punto di vista morale, inteso come non esser riuscito a far fare al club un salto di qualità decisivo per andare a vincere qualcosa. 

Per fare un paragone con dei milanisti si può paragonare a Rui Costa o Ronaldinho, due giocatori che numeri alla mano hanno fatto bene al Milan, però se si pensa a loro nel complesso ci si aspettava qualcosina in più. 

Detto questo, siamo forse nella situazione di schifarlo?! Io un Ozil lo vorrei domani a milanello.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (12 Ottobre 2017)

Non arriveranno per motivi di appeal, economici non credo proprio. Volendo l’offerta si potrebbe fare, a parere mio.. ma sicuramente preferiranno lidi più importanti.. come il city per sanchez.. 
Su ozil alla fin fine potrebbe anche darsi..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Parlo di club, lascia perdere le nazionali che contano relativamente. Nell'Arsenal è stato deludente. E' uno molto molto incostante. E poi va per 30.


E nel club cosa ha vinto Sanchez?


----------



## Heaven (13 Ottobre 2017)

Ozil giocatore fondamentale sia nel Real che nell'Arsenal

Tra i primi 3 trequartisti al mondo


----------

